
Your idea of an awesome Startup CEO is actually an HR Director - JayInt
http://www.hrmagazine.co.uk/hr/features/1014920/hr-directors-what-makes-hr-leader
======
calinet6
Correction: our idea of an awesome Startup CEO is _far better_ than an HR
director.

It's simply a subset of what a CEO needs to be. This is like saying "Your idea
of an awesome human being is actually an Ameoba" because we both consume
nutrients and move. That analogy also happens to elucidate my opinion of HR
directors.

------
Adrock
The qualities described here are probably the qualities you'd find in anyone
at the Director/CXO level, not just HR.

